# [2007] Strand



## tedk (Dec 12, 2007)

Have just got my week for 2008  [48] at the Strand into my account, not very happy. Was banked just under 12 months out. Contacted rci south africa to see what views they might have, they said it was because of late depositing. Not sure on that as i have banked other weeks less than that and seen no trading difference. Anyone else with a Strand week noticed any changes.
                       ted


----------



## grest (Dec 12, 2007)

do you mean the Strand Pavilion?  If so, I've been very happy with mine, still trading very nicely.
Connie


----------



## tedk (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes its the same one. Maybe banking it just under 12 months out has made the difference, and it is a big difference as well.
            ted


----------



## grest (Dec 13, 2007)

tedk said:


> Yes its the same one. Maybe banking it just under 12 months out has made the difference, and it is a big difference as well.
> ted



You can bet I'll be depositing before 12 months out!  Thanks for the heads up..
Connie


----------



## tedk (Jan 28, 2008)

Has anybody else recently banked their Strand week, wondering if you have suffered the same decline my week has.
        ted


----------



## Joe M (Jan 30, 2008)

I just banked my 2008 weeks about ten months prior to their start dates. I traded my older Strand deposits and cannot test by direct comparison. However, a quick look at some standard searches I routinely check yielded results similar to my older deposits as best as I can recall.

My routine searches are all in shoulder seasons now that I have retired and do not have to travel on a school calendar. I seldom check for availability in Europe and cannot say if I have noticed a difference there. I travel central US in late summer or early fall and travel to Mexico in early December. These are not difficult trades so a slight decline in trade power may have gone unnoticed.


----------



## tedk (Jan 31, 2008)

Compared to my other South African weeks it is not a slight decline. I am hoping it maybe a glitch in the rci system, i will be getting the 2009 week banked in the next week or so. At least will see soon enough.
   ted


----------



## rundmc (Feb 11, 2013)

*experience with staying at Strand*

Hello.

I would appreciate your comments re staying at the Strand for an middle-aged couple.  The idea would be to tour wine country, visit Cape Town downtown, and possibly drive out to Hermanus.

It would be nice if we did not have to drive into Cape Town, but so be it if necessary.

Thanks in advance,  David


----------



## Tomg (Jun 21, 2013)

*Strand is not Capetown*

David, the Strand Pavillion is in a nice beach area and could be a base for wine country and Hermanus, but it would not be great for daytrips to Capetown.  It is quite aways.  I would hold out for something more in Capetown.


----------

